

Ask HN: How do you make $15-20 bucks of change in a day? - thethinker1032


======
PebblesHD
Easy: Play an Instrument on the street (This precludes a normal job)

Medium: Make a basic iPhone game and sell it for .99

Hard: Publish a blog and live off the advertising

Bonus Round: Publish local coupons permanently online for a small fee per
retailer (Local companies already have print ads, why not offer to have them
always available for something less than what it costs to print in a paper?)

------
spacehome
Get a job.

